# nausea and anxiety out of contrrol



## clop159 (Dec 1, 2004)

i am a twenty yr old female and have been emetaphobic (phobic of throwing up or sick generally) for 10yrs. I used to suffer panic attacks that have mostly gone now, but after i was diagnosed with ibs 3 yrs ago food has started to control my life. I am terrified of being ill because of what i eat, and frequently feel sick (either imagined or a real symptom of ibs). Its controlling my life- please help me! I had cbt for over a yr but no difference, i am gluten and lactose free, i took anti depressants but i dont really want to again as they dont seem to help, i dont amoke and am t-total, i excercise regularly, tried yoga, meditation, self-talk etc. If anyone can suggest anything new that would help please do!


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Maybe take a look at your lifestyle- your job, etc. and see what your triggers really are? Maybe talk to a psychologist?


----------



## holly18 (Nov 10, 2004)

i am emetaphobic too. I am 18 years old and have been for as long as i remember. I havent been sick for a very long time, and dont even know what it feels like to be sick, so if i am unsure about a feeling in my stomach, i have panic attatcks. i am actually trying to stop one now. i feel very sick (i think) and im all alone at home. my mum has turned her phone off so i cant call for reasurance. my ibs has flared up tody too. i have work in 2 hours and i dont think i can go. i work at a restaurant. i want to call work to tell them i am sick but i am ashamed and embarrased about my problem and am scared they are going to sack me because of this.i dont know what to do.


----------



## Photolizard (Sep 13, 2002)

i too am emetophobic.... there is another bulletin board www.emetophobia.org where there are lots of us who talk. i try not to go there too much though because sometimes people make me worry abotu new things.it is awful. i totally understand. i too feel helpless. no one knows how to fix me!


----------



## Abby'smom (Dec 13, 2004)

HI all I am new to the site. I read everyone's information and concerns about Emetaphobia and my mouth hit the floor. I am 35 years old, and have suffered from this since I was 12. I am better now, because I used to have hysterical panic attacks, but of course 2 bouts of throwing up in the past five years has calmed me. I hadnt thrown up since 1978, until 2001 and again in 2003, so I obviously built up a fear that was larger than life. It affected my ability to enjoy my college years, and I did not drink for fear of getting sick (not such a bad thing). I didnt know others went through this!! Now I still experience pretty bad anxiety but not hysteria. Anti-anxiety meds help. This time of year is the worst since I work in a school and the stomach bug is going around. I wash my hands constantly and use anti-bacterial wipes with anti-bacterial waterless soap after I touch anything. A bit nutty but worth it since my "office" is shared with the nurse. I didnt know this was an actual documented phobia, and the relief I feel right now brings tears to my eyes. I found out that the real fear is not throwing up but nausea right before throwing up. Throwing up happens so fast you have no time to be scared, and the relief afterwards is the best! Its the whole out of control aspect of it I figure. Being that out of control of our bodies has got to be the worst feeling in the world. I can actually pinpoint when my phobia started and what its all about. I was (in 1978) sick in the middle of the night, and my mother was more concerned about sleeping than comforting me. I screamed for her as I was running to the toilet and she didnt come. I still feel like a 10 year old girl when I feel nauseaous. Please anyone who needs to talk about this I am here!!!!! What a relief to hear all of your stories!Thank you,Julie


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Abbey's mom...what anti-anxiety meds do you take??? I need something...i have some xanax...but just wondering about any others that may do better...i have only had 2 xanax...and only 5mgs...I know exactly when my phobia started also...back in like 2nd grade...it wasn't me...but a friend who got sick in class...and she cried like crazy...then in the next few yrs at elemantary school someone got sick on the school bus...and the smell was god awful...so that enclosed feeling is where that came from...and just the thought of all that makes me cry...i could cry every single day of my life when i think about how scared i am...but like you said it's just the before hand of getting sick...actually throwing up isn't all that bad...it seems like it...but when you do it...it happens fast like you said...please email me sometime Abbey's mom...i think we could help each other with this...Lots of love...Kat


----------



## sarahfl (Dec 28, 2004)

I too am emetophobic, so having IBS-D in addition to this makes those bad IBS days so much worse! That feeling of nausea is bad, but when your stomach is already upset with the IBS, it's even worse! I get panic attacks when I start to feel nauseous and can usually talk myself out of them, but because of that anxiety, it usually triggers an IBS episode and so the vicious cycle begins! I am also a member of the www.emetophobia.org bulletin board but try to only visit it once in a while as it can make you think a bit too much about it. It did teach my how to breath correctly when feeling nauseous and the best ways to talk yourself out of a panic attack when feeling nauseous. I actually rode in the backseat of a car for the first time in a while last week and felt fine, a huge accomplishment for me as I usually find some way to be the driver at all times! I am going on a big business trip in May overseas and would like to have the IBS and emetophobia under control by then, so I am looking for any tips about over the counter drugs and prescription drugs that have worked for them. I was happily surprised to see that people with IBS take Zofran (an anti-emetic) for relief of IBS-D as I have taken this once before. It is extremely appealing to try this as a way to combat the IBS since it will not have the terrifying side effect of nausea!! I am going to start taking probiotics tomorrow and am wondering if anyone else has tried this and what results and side effects, if any, they have had. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

Abbysmom...I too am afraid of throwing up and haven't for years..I don't like to think about it for fear it will jinx me..sound familiar? Anyway, I think my biggest fear now is losing control and NOT knowing how to throw up. I know this probably sounds dumb but since it's been so long, does it just happen and it's involuntary? I thought I'd ask you since you went so long w/out throwing up. I hate being this way and envy people who don't make it a big deal. I don't trip about it to anyone in my family cuz I don't want my kids to be in fear too...I'm glad I'm not alone in this....my sister has the fear too but she has thrown up more recently than myself. Even when I get a stomach bug, it's usually terrible "runs" and just nausea.


----------

